# Sputnik on air: Come on a my house



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello my friends. Yet another music list for you. Not quite matching the already summer weather of Greece, but I believe a good one! Johnny Cash, Tom Waits, Etta James, Beth Hart, Mina, Handel, Alfred Schnittke, Epica, The Divine Comedy and many more. Press play and enjoy  
https://www.mixcloud.com/BoemRadio/sputnik-on-air-17-04-2016/


----------

